# Trainers: Kurt Kinetic vs. Cycleops Fluid 2



## 007webgod (Feb 24, 2002)

Thinking about buying a trainer and so far I've narrowed it down to these two:

Cycleops Fluid 2 -- $225.00

Kurt Kinetic -- $300.00

I've read good reviews about both and moneywise the Cycleops seems to be the way to go. I've never used a trainer - ever - but I think it would be nice to have one on those rainy or freezing cold days. My main concern is function and feel. I want it to feel as close as possible to real road bike riding. I want to be able to spin in low gears, cruise at normal speeds, and mash the big gears for speed and muscle burn. Anyway, would love to hear some opinions on the two models. Thanks.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

007webgod said:


> Thinking about buying a trainer and so far I've narrowed it down to these two:
> 
> Cycleops Fluid 2 -- $225.00
> 
> ...


I have both a F2 and Kinetic Rd Machine and the difference is huge. The F2 is now the wife's trainer  

The feel of the Rd Machine is so far superior I hesitate in trying to describe it. 

If I had to do it all over again, we'd have two Kurt's and the F2 would have never been bought.

Cheers

Just to add another kink in your process, check out some mid sized (3 inch) Krietler rollers. I just spent two hours on my Krietlers and they're even a big step up in feel from the Kurt. After 50+ miles on the I still didn't want to claw my eyes out.


----------



## 007webgod (Feb 24, 2002)

PMC said:


> I have both a F2 and Kinetic Rd Machine and the difference is huge. The F2 is now the wife's trainer
> 
> The feel of the Rd Machine is so far superior I hesitate in trying to describe it.
> 
> ...





The Rd Machine is the one with the bigger and heavier wheel compared to the standard Kurt Kinetic, right? Why did you go with that one? 

Thanks for the kink, I wasn't even considering rollers. I'll have to take a look now.


----------



## PMC (Jan 29, 2004)

007webgod said:


> The Rd Machine is the one with the bigger and heavier wheel compared to the standard Kurt Kinetic, right? Why did you go with that one?
> 
> Thanks for the kink, I wasn't even considering rollers. I'll have to take a look now.


The larger flywheel gives it a much smoother feel at the pedals and adds coast down time if you stop pedaling, both things you loose with a small flywheel. I've also never heard of a Kurt leaking while I've heard of Cyclops Fluid trainers leaking (could have been models prior to the F2).


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

*Kurt Kinetic*

I am in my second winter with my Road Machine and its very realistic compared to being on the road. It will handle the hardest workout. Very well built and stable even on standing sprints.


----------



## Cincy2 (Feb 6, 2004)

*Go with the Kurt Kinetic*

I had a Cyclops Fluid for one year before the fluid starting leaking. I've been hammering on the Kurt for three years going on four and it is going strong. Totally satisfied customer.


----------

